# NBA TV to spend '24 Hours with Chris Paul'



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

on Thursday, 10/28 at 6:30pm CT.



> New Orleans Hornets star Chris Paul is the spotlighted player in the premiere episode of a new NBA TV network series, “24 Hours With …”


http://www.nola.com/tv/index.ssf/2010/10/nba_network_to_spend_24_hours.html


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

That was good stuff right there. It reairs a couple of times. 7:30pm CT, 9pm CT, 10pm CT, 12amCT.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Part I

Part II

Part III


----------

